# Newbie to Linux, how to install firefox browser?



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

I downloaded the firefox and do not know how launch it or mount it, and add it to my desk top?


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

http://www.brunolinux.com/03-Installing_Software/Installing_Firefox_in_Linux.html


----------

